# sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.3: kernel panic on boot

## DaggyStyle

hello all,

I've installed gentoo-sources-3.3 and rebooted but I get kernel panic, trace can be seen at here

emerge --info sys-kernel/gentoo-sources: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/568699/

/usr/src/linux/.config: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/568701/

lspci -vvv: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/568703/

any ideas what is the issue? I assume it is acpi related but I don't know what can cause it.

Thanks.

----------

## jburns

Does http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1203.2/01166.html relate to the problem?

----------

## DaggyStyle

might be, I need more info to be sure, I'll revert the relevant patch and try again.

----------

## DaggyStyle

indeed, this patch is the fault

bug submitted https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=409211

----------

## von_kossa

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> indeed, this patch is the fault
> 
> bug submitted https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=409211

 

I am also plagued by this bug,  :Sad: 

But i do not understand why our computers panic and not all, Why are we special?

----------

## quadbox

Glad I'm not the only one.  Was at a complete loss as to why 3.3 was hosing everything.

Managed to upgrade both UDEV and the kernel at the same time, which caused all manner of exciting brokenness :p

EDIT - As a workaround you can add pcie_aspm=force to your kernel parameters in grub

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *quadbox wrote:*   

> Glad I'm not the only one.  Was at a complete loss as to why 3.3 was hosing everything.
> 
> Managed to upgrade both UDEV and the kernel at the same time, which caused all manner of exciting brokenness :p
> 
> EDIT - As a workaround you can add pcie_aspm=force to your kernel parameters in grub

 

or disable the patch  :Smile: 

----------

## quadbox

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *quadbox wrote:*   Glad I'm not the only one.  Was at a complete loss as to why 3.3 was hosing everything.
> 
> Managed to upgrade both UDEV and the kernel at the same time, which caused all manner of exciting brokenness :p
> 
> EDIT - As a workaround you can add pcie_aspm=force to your kernel parameters in grub 
> ...

 

I guess it's a matter of perspective whether patching the kernel is more of a fuckaround than adding a flag  :Razz: .

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *quadbox wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*    *quadbox wrote:*   Glad I'm not the only one.  Was at a complete loss as to why 3.3 was hosing everything.
> 
> Managed to upgrade both UDEV and the kernel at the same time, which caused all manner of exciting brokenness :p
> 
> EDIT - As a workaround you can add pcie_aspm=force to your kernel parameters in grub 
> ...

 

considering the patch introduced the regression, the patch is the fuckaround...  :Smile: 

----------

## von_kossa

 *quadbox wrote:*   

> Glad I'm not the only one.  Was at a complete loss as to why 3.3 was hosing everything.
> 
> Managed to upgrade both UDEV and the kernel at the same time, which caused all manner of exciting brokenness :p
> 
> EDIT - As a workaround you can add pcie_aspm=force to your kernel parameters in grub

 

Thanks, but is it safe to force this setting? It wont harm any hardware?

Also, why did the devs close the reported bug? Anyone know anything about this?

----------

